# You will never travel in space.



## ibage

I know I won't see anything faster than light speed, but we will see humans traversing the solar system in our lifetime. That said, I recall a little while ago, Google was talking about starting a space mining thing of some sort. Corporations might not be the best ones to for encouraging space exploration but the options are limited. 

So I stand without doubt, we will be traveling in space before I die. I know we will. I just don't think we'll leave our own system for a few more generations.


----------



## Icebreaker

well space travel i can because i think it will become a possibility and a common thing in 20 years from now like cell phones and yeah i can buy my own laser gun then to so yeah you are wrong


----------



## Cetanu

dealwithit said:


> You get the feeling every time you look up at the sky. Every time you see Star Trek, Firefly or some other sci-fi series or movie.
> 
> You will never travel at warp speed.
> 
> You will never fire laser guns.
> 
> You will never be able to travel in space.
> 
> How does that make you feel?


mfw all of this is accompanied with the exact same experience as driving a new car, firing a new weapon and traveling to a new country.


----------



## Kormoran

You will never shoot a dodo.

You will never meet Charles Babbage.

You will never attend the afterparty of your own funeral.

You will never experience the 1920's.

So many things you'll never do, and ironically, travelling in space isn't necessarily one of them. 

Warp speed, laser guns? No offense, but some of us have had the pleasure of being introduced to and schooled in astronomy by physicists and astronauts, rather than Star Wars, Star Trek, Star Voyage, Star Trip, Star Tour, Star Holiday, Star Fortnight, Star Journey or any of the other "Stars". It's fiction, and as good fun as it is being fiction, the feeling I get of never being able to experience it is like that of never getting to ride a pink unicorn over the rainbow while fighting off flying garden gnomes; indifference.


----------



## refugee

Solution:

Cryo yourself for a thousand years.

True story.


----------

